# Algae pearling!?



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Likely. Algae will definitely "pearl", especially a nice thick mat of thread algae . It also does a fine job of holding the bubbles.


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

That sucks! I'm so pissed!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Dan Otterdahl said:


> That sucks! I'm so pissed!


 its good to have a laugh in the morning! Sorry its at your expense. 

Remember, prune out what you can...as pretty as pearling may be, it needs to go!!! Replant with more fast growers and get that dosing and co2 going!! 

Hey, you can grow algae so you can grow plants too! Its just a matter of gettin rid of the unwanted (easier said than done )


----------

